# Questions about Victory VAP arrows.



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

I just bought a couple of VAP6 arrows in both 600 and 700 sizes to test bare shaft for my son. He has a draw length of 27.5 inches and at his draw he is pulling 34lbs. I had the 700s cut to 28.5 inches and left the 600s uncut (31.5") in case these were too stiff, then I would use them maybe. I bought the 80gr inserts. 

From our bare shaft testing both sizes shot stiff. The 600s nock was consistently leaning about 8 inches to the right, and the 700s were about 4-5 inches to the right. Then I tried the 600s myself (30.5" draw, 41lbs at draw, and 31.5" arrow) and even with my bow these arrows were shooting stiff (nock leaning about 4-5" to the right), and their selection chart says I should be shooting 400s!

Now from the Victory selection chart, he should be shooting a 600 cut and a 500 uncut. It looks like the selection chart is for 100gr tips and we are using 80. That is why I went up a to 600 and 700 instead of 500 and 600.

My questions are:

1) Is Victory's selection chart like Easton's in that it is on the stiff side?
2) Will going up to 100gr, have that much effect on the spine? 

What I am considering is buying him (and me) some 700s uncut (he is still growing) and put 100 or 125 grain heads in his, and 80gr in mine. (I shot the 700s cut, with the long points they barely stayed on my rest and they shot straight as an arrow, pun intended). Does this sound reasonable?

Also what can I do to get rid of the excess energy in his and my limbs? Going from aluminum arrows that were very quite, to these arrows, well it sounds like I'm dry firing my bow.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

As a VAP data point I just switched from uncut (32?) C1's at 550 spine and 120g point with pin nock to uncut VAP v3 at 600 spine and 120g points and G nock (no pin) at 37lb and 31.75AMO.

I'd suggest the 100-120 points and start at 120 and see what happens.

yes I do think there chart is similar Easton of all carbon shafts.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

When you posted his specs, I immediately thought "too stiff." 

He needs 1000 spine, believe it or not.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 for what Limbwalker said. Just for comparison, I shoot 31 pounds on the fingers, 30.5" draw and my full length 800 spine Bloodsport One arrows (31" shaft) with 120 grain points are just slightly too stiff. I probably should have gotten the 900 spine arrows. It can be a challenge getting the correct spine based purely off the charts.

The carbon arrows are a lot lighter than aluminum, hence the extra noise at firing. You might want to check your brace height though - if it's too low, it can be very noisy. Refer to the Easton Tuning Guide (http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/tuning-guide) or one of the other recurve tuning guides if you don't know where to start with brace height.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it better to go with a light point or heavy? If I get him 1000 what do you expect the weight of the point should be? In other words is it better to go lighter the better, or should there be a middle ground?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> When you posted his specs, I immediately thought "too stiff."
> 
> He needs 1000 spine, believe it or not.


Hehe....Archer's Advantage shows 900 Spine, 28" long with a 90 grain point.

Not bad! The sad part is I trust your judgement more than AA's.


----------



## hearncst (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm shooting 26# at 29" draw. Shoot full length vap 800 with 70 grain tip. bare shaft tune well. I could cut down a bit, but not much. Tried a long series of arrows, each set a bit softer. Added point weight will help. Are you shooting into a foam or hay target. Hay may be directional and arrows follow track in bale. Mike


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I just measured my daughter's arrows (again).

She shoots 29.25" arrows at 32#. They are 1000 spine CX Nano SST's.

My wife shoots 27" arrows at 29#. They are 1500 spine CX Medallion XR's.

Both of them were shooting 70 meters this evening, without pulling their sights in. I stood behind them for several shots, as I often do. Arrow flight was spectacular. 

My 14 year-old daughter shot a 258 and wife shot a 233.

Where some folks come up with these spine sizes for these weights and arrow lengths is beyond me.


----------



## Sean.Magnusen (Aug 6, 2014)

LimbWalker - What point weights are you wife & daughter using?

My DL is 30.5 and I'm pulling 31#. I just got my VAP's about 5 weeks ago and ordered 800's with the pin's, Beiter Pin Nocks, P2 Eli Vanes, and am using 100 gr. points. I had them cut to 29.75" but to the nock groove they measure 30.25". I feel like I get a good tune out of them; I think 900's would also tune well for me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think my daughter is using 90 grain points. I know my wife's points are 60 grains.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sean.Magnusen said:


> LimbWalker - What point weights are you wife & daughter using?
> 
> My DL is 30.5 and I'm pulling 31#. I just got my VAP's about 5 weeks ago and ordered 800's with the pin's, Beiter Pin Nocks, P2 Eli Vanes, and am using 100 gr. points. I had them cut to 29.75" but to the nock groove they measure 30.25". I feel like I get a good tune out of them; I think 900's would also tune well for me.


That sounds about right to me. Similar spec's as one of my students who uses 850's


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Got one more question. What is the best way of gluing points into these type of arrows. Got the VAP one piece inserts and tried hot melt and it wouldn't hold.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

My local archery store has this big blue block of wax, they heat up the point and a the blue block and scrape point across it then put it in shaft. Not sure what or how to get this block sorry.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I also used hot melt but cleaned the inside of the shafts with acetone on a pipe cleaner. 
Didn't use inserts but Top Hat target points and they are holding fine.

Actually used the blue Bohning stuff too.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I used flexible hot glue with my TopHat points, no problems thus far.

-Grant


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Would the medallion xr 900 spine cut to 28" be too stiff for 34 pounds (barebow) otf 120gr points and pin nocks ?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Zarrow said:


> Would the medallion xr 900 spine cut to 28" be too stiff for 34 pounds (barebow) otf 120gr points and pin nocks ?


Too weak for any set-up I've shot.
Also perhaps a thread of your own is in order?

-Grant


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

Need help understanding which spine I should go with.. I'm revitalizing this thread instead of making a new one.

Finally got my new Uukha riser and put my VX1000 limbs on. Shot my arrows and 2 bareshafts and my fletched grouped and bareshafts grouped but where 5 inches apart. No matter what I did, increase tip weight to 140g, reduce plunger strength they can't group. So guess it's time to get new shafts.

So here are my stats. 25" riser, Long limbs, 43.2 # at clicker Arrow from point to U of the nock 28, from the U of the nock to end of shaft 27-1/4

I'm currently shooting Vap V1 600. Thinking of getting 900's just want to make sure they are the right ones.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

bump


----------

